# Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a one week break, the LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Presented by P&G. 

Another strong field will be teeing it up, this time in the state of Arkansas. My strength of field rating is a solid 81%. Nineteen of the top 20 players on the LPGA Priority List, and 17 of the top 20 players on the Rolex Rankings will be in attendance. 

This tournament will mark the completion of the first half of the season. This will be tournament #14 of 28 to be played this year, and is a 54 hole event. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

So excited for their game. My pick are Inbee Park and Paula Creamer. Will she still got it?hmm..


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: 
1 Mika Miyazato -6 F 
2 So Yeon Ryu -5 F 
2 Angela Stanford -5 F 
4 Chie Arimura -4 F 
4 Lisa McCloskey -4 F 
4 Danielle Kang -4 F 
4 Stacy Lewis -4 F 
4 Sarah Kemp -4 F 
4 Suzann Pettersen -4 F 
4 Mina Harigae -4 F 
4 Azahara Munoz -4 F 
4 Christel Boeljon -4 F 
4 Beatriz Recari -4 F 

For full results of all players: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after Saturday's Round: 
1 Chie Arimura -10 F 
1 Beatriz Recari -10 F 
1 Stacy Lewis -10 F 
1 So Yeon Ryu -10 F 
5 In-Kyung Kim -8 F 
5 Pornanong Phatlum -8 F 
5 Inbee Park -8 F 
5 Ji Young Oh -8 F 
9 a-Lydia Ko -7 F 
9 Mika Miyazato -7 F 
11 Juli Inkster -6 F 
11 Moriya Jutanugarn -6 F 
11 Brooke Pancake -6 F 
11 Paula Creamer -6 F 
11 Christel Boeljon -6 F 
11 Mina Harigae -6 F 
11 Sarah Kemp -6 F 

For complete results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

How incredible that Inkster is in the mix. Her game just never seems to age.

I had so much to do this weekend that I never got to watch the ladies so far. At work in the pro shop today, it will have slowed down by the time they come on and I hope to enjoy the end of the tournament. Tis one is going to be a horse race.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1 x-Inbee Park -12 F 
1 So Yeon Ryu -12 F 
3 Mika Miyazato -11 F 
4 a-Lydia Ko -10 F 
4 In-Kyung Kim -10 F 
4 Stacy Lewis -10 F 
7 Suzann Pettersen -9 F 
7 Paula Creamer -9 F 
7 Chie Arimura -9 F 
7 Beatriz Recari -9 F 
11 Haeji Kang -8 F 
11 Ai Miyazato -8 F 
13 Shanshan Feng -7 F 
13 Brittany Lang -7 F 
13 Brooke Pancake -7 F 
13 Juli Inkster -7 F 

For full results : 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Walmart NW Arkansas Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Golf Vacation Package*

Yahoo! Inbee Park still did it! She made it again,hooray!! Congrats to her. Thanks for the results,


----------

